
dannysullivan: Harvix. It's the next Duck Duck Go - McKittrick
https://twitter.com/dannysullivan/status/310590114625617921
======
Nightrider
Hey, cool search engine. Hopefully Harvix will make a mobile version,
specifically for Windows Phone 8.

